# RIP Otto



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Otto Warmbier dead; former US prisoner of North Korea was 22 | Fox News

I get that Christians need to tell their story, but that could have been done in some place other than NK. I don't mean to blame his death on his beliefs or efforts. The death is squarely on NK a country that eight years of ignoring has developed into a pretty big problem.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

One tomahawk missle for every day he was a prisoner, . . . might just even the score up a bit.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It makes you wonder what kind of torture he had to endure....blunt force trauma, electrical, drugs, etc, etc, etc...

It wasn't pretty...you can bet on that.

Yup...R.I.P


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He was arrested for breaking their law.
Sad, but dumb.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They had mentioned that there was no head trauma present.

My guess it they were pulling a Pol Pot bagging routine as a form of torture.

Someone screwed up and let it go too long causing cerebral hypoxia.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Why was this young man in N. Korea?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

tango said:


> He was arrested for breaking their law.
> Sad, but dumb.


Correct me if I'm wrong he was arrested for leaving a bible behind in his hotel room? And even if he were a spy, doubtful, he doesn't deserve the treatment given to him.

A cruise missile a day is a bit much. One up the dictators back side would be good enough.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Why was this young man in N. Korea?


I believe he was doing missionary work for his church.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> I believe he was doing missionary work for his church.


Not according to this...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_Warmbier


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The missionary comment I had heard stated. Same with the Bible story which is also not part of the wiki. For all I know radio people talking out of their back sides again. To die for taking a poster off the wall is pretty lame and sad even if true and it's not likely.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> The missionary comment I had heard stated. Same with the Bible story which is also not part of the wiki. For all I know radio people talking out of their back sides again. To die for taking a poster off the wall is pretty lame and sad even if true and it's not likely.


I can't be sure if this is him or not...






I listened to some NK specialist on FOX today saying....each family member is required to keep a picture of the leader on their wall. In case of a fire or flood or whatever, they are required to save the picture before themselves.

He said everything was on security cameras...everything.

If the hotel security wouldn't have told the guards....he/she would have been killed. If the guards refuse to take action...they would have been killed.

Dunno...just sharing what I'm seeing/reading.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

N. Korea government is evil, this I have no doubt. But why was this young man there? 

Voluntarily stick your hand in a bed of copperheads, expect to get bit and possibly die. 

Personally I would have no problem turning N. Korea into glass but again, why is the media not telling us why this young man was in N. Korea?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NK needs to pay a price, a very heavy one.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't seen the evidence they used against him but from what I understand the CCTV footage was pretty grainy and it wasn't exactly easy to make out who took the poster. In addition to that I have absolutely no faith his confession was given of his own free will.

Still, play stupid games win stupid prizes. I don't know why any American outside of the State Department, CIA, or Military would willingly go to North Korea


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I don't know why any American outside of the State Department, CIA, or Military would willingly go to North Korea


We experience it every day here in the States....snowflakes and millennials believing....if you are nice to someone, they will be nice to you.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Robie said:


> Not according to this...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_Warmbier


Yeah, everything I have read basically says he was there with a tour group for "adventure".


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Stupid people die in stupid ways. I could care less about a dumb ass dying for a dumb ass reason.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I had not heard any of the missionary/bible stuff. I heard he was convicted of stealing a political sign to take home. If true it was a dumb ass move considering where he was. Regardless of the reason of detainment take a good look at what the land o socialism ends up like. Crazy leader or not. This is how absolute control is maintained.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Just because some dumb ass in the US thinks Americans can do what ever / where ever they want the world is not really our play ground, not without consequences, and just because the US bends over to help stupid people time and again, other countries follow there laws. The U.S. can't threaten war or a political battle ever time some U.S.moron shows his/her ass.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't go to dumbass countries for any reason ..... tell all of your friends.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Here's how it is, no US citizen ought EVER be imprisond outside the us. Screw their laws, screw opinions and screw fair, US citizens don't get taken. NOW, you(US Citizen) make us look bad abroad? You pay for it, here. But we should never allow ANYONE to take our citizens prisoner for any reason.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Here's how it is, no US citizen ought EVER be imprisond outside the us. Screw their laws, screw opinions and screw fair, US citizens don't get taken. NOW, you(US Citizen) make us look bad abroad? You pay for it, here. But we should never allow ANYONE to take our citizens prisoner for any reason.


You don't really believe that do you! I don't want any part of your version of legal justice. You need to rethink your view if that is how you think.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A person or entity must assume some responsibility for the potential hazardous decision to enter or do business in any country with either:

An Anti American policy
An evil dictator
Crooked justice and law enforcement systems
Rampant crime and criminal activity
Documented instances of ongoing attacks on your culture or religious beliefs
In a state of open warfare and conflict

What happened to Mr. Otto is very unfortunate and I stand in prayer and grief for his family. However, when one choose an overly adventuresome path .... it must come with an acceptance of the inherent risks involved. In my household its simply taught as being responsible for one's actions.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am finding it real difficult to work up too many tears for ol' Otto. Let's review...

He was in China doing whatever he was doing. He was affiliated with the Chinese Young Pioneers - the Chicom version of the Hitler Youth. The Young Pioneers decided it would be fun to go to North Korea for a few days and Otto decided it would be a great idea to join them. After all, who doesn't want to hang out in North Korea for a few days? While in the socialist utopia of North Korea, ol' Otto decided he would just do as he pleases (like he obviously did at home in mom's basement) and got himself arrested figuring his tears would work on the North Korean courts the same as they did on mom and dad.

Otto was a dumbass. I will not say he deserved what he got. But what he got was entirely predictable. If anybody is to blame for Otto's death it is Otto's parents for raising a dumbass.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> I am finding it real difficult to work up too many tears for ol' Otto. Let's review...
> 
> He was in China doing whatever he was doing. He was affiliated with the Chinese Young Pioneers - the Chicom version of the Hitler Youth. The Young Pioneers decided it would be fun to go to North Korea for a few days and Otto decided it would be a great idea to join them. After all, who doesn't want to hang out in North Korea for a few days? While in the socialist utopia of North Korea, ol' Otto decided he would just do as he pleases (like he obviously did at home in mom's basement) and got himself arrested figuring his tears would work on the North Korean courts the same as they did on mom and dad.
> 
> Otto was a dumbass. I will not say he deserved what he got. But what he got was entirely predictable. If anybody is to blame for Otto's death it is Otto's parents for raising a dumbass.


^^^^^^ THIS! Thank you Mom and Dad for your contribution to making America great.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Poster child for dumb-asses. Sorry but thats how it reads to me.


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

We tolerate stupid. Other countries don't.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Otto Warmbier dead; former US prisoner of North Korea was 22 | Fox News
> 
> I get that Christians need to tell their story, but that could have been done in some place other than NK. I don't mean to blame his death on his beliefs or efforts. The death is squarely on NK a country that eight years of ignoring has developed into a pretty big problem.


He was NOT a Christian missionary


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Poster child for dumb-asses. Sorry but thats how it reads to me.


I feel bad that he died, but he went to the most repressive country on the planet and tried to tear down a poster.... Did he think they were going to give him a parade and a medal

I agree with hawgrider... the kid was a dumbass.. I will go 1 step further and suggest he be considered for a darwin award


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Has anyone considered he might have tried to commit suicide and the coma was the consequence? Don't really like the word snowflake but he didn't seem to be all that mentally tough.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

ekim said:


> You don't really believe that do you! I don't want any part of your version of legal justice. You need to rethink your view if that is how you think.


Of course I believe it. What, would you allow your wife to be stoned in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, other Islamic shitt hole, for showing her face? Come on! Don't even pretend that you would allow your loved ones to be punished according to someone else's legal system. And if you would, I pity your family.
We see a distinct lack of ruthlessness in this country, ppl WAY to concerned with other ppls opinions and not nearly concerned enough with themselves/their loved ones.
Now, I agree Otto was stupid, why anyone would visit china or NK or any other collectivist hell hole(NYC?) is beyond me, having said that, the fact remains that when a country allows its citizens to be taken prisoner, like the Otto guy, or the marine in mexico for example, then that country has been cucold, and made a bitch.
Yes there is a need for international law to some extent, but not sack less and blind deference to everyone.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Why was this young man in N. Korea?


From what I read he was being a smart-ass in a place where smart-asses do not do well.
Just going to NORKO shows poor judgement, unless you're a Marine with a battalion along side of you...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> From what I read he was being a smart-ass in a place where smart-asses do not do well.
> Just going to NORKO shows poor judgement, unless you're a Marine with a battalion along side of you...


Even then, it's questionable.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Of course I believe it. What, would you allow your wife to be stoned in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, other Islamic shitt hole, for showing her face? Come on! Don't even pretend that you would allow your loved ones to be punished according to someone else's legal system. And if you would, I pity your family.
> We see a distinct lack of ruthlessness in this country, ppl WAY to concerned with other ppls opinions and not nearly concerned enough with themselves/their loved ones.
> Now, I agree Otto was stupid, why anyone would visit china or NK or any other collectivist hell hole(NYC?) is beyond me, having said that, the fact remains that when a country allows its citizens to be taken prisoner, like the Otto guy, or the marine in mexico for example, then that country has been cucold, and made a bitch.
> Yes there is a need for international law to some extent, but not sack less and blind deference to everyone.


So a foreigner comes to America and blows up a building and kills many and then the U.S. government must send him back to his home country for punishment by your way of thinking! That sounds just great. No thanks. U.S. laws are to soft as is now and you want to soften them more and spend more money prosecuting stupid people. Liberal thinking will destroy us faster than any foreign country.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> Here's how it is, no US citizen ought EVER be imprisond outside the us. Screw their laws, screw opinions and screw fair, US citizens don't get taken. NOW, you(US Citizen) make us look bad abroad? You pay for it, here. But we should never allow ANYONE to take our citizens prisoner for any reason.


But if they come here and break our laws, we lock them up, right?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

ekim said:


> So a foreigner comes to America and blows up a building and kills many and then the U.S. government must send him back to his home country for punishment by your way of thinking! That sounds just great. No thanks. U.S. laws are to soft as is now and you want to soften them more and spend more money prosecuting stupid people. Liberal thinking will destroy us faster than any foreign country.


 Oh no, I did not say that. What I'm proposing is an open double standard, we will arrest criminals here, and may or may not extradite, at the same time we will not allow our citizens to be taken prisoner. 
Why the double standard you ask? Because this idea that all nations just magically get along and play be the same rules is infantile, the fact is the US handles the brunt of earths issues, from food to terrorism to the alleged threat of climate change, the US bares the majority weight. There is no equality and no fairness. It's time to stop.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess you can't debate with stupid and expect a positive results. And people wonder whats wrong with America.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

ekim said:


> I guess you can't debate with stupid and expect a positive results. And people wonder whats wrong with America.


Your moms what's wrong.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

The kid took himself out of the gene pool and the parents weep, Very dumb to visit NK.

Some youts will not learn from this event and will travel to 3rd rate nations thinking they have this magical shield of immunity for being a US citizen without realizing that being a US citizen means you are the target.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am just grateful that none of my stupid kid stunts had that outcome. I don't know about any of you all, but at that age, I was D-U-M-B. It's a sad story and a needless waste of life and, whether or not he deserved what he got, NK is a cesspool.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Well we now know who thinks they are stupid. Then blames someone not even on this forum for what is posted here. Impressive to say the least. Wonder whom else can be blamed for dumb people dying from their own dumb actions?


----------

